# Talks on diabetes in Bristol and Bath



## Vianne (Jul 1, 2011)

There will be two talks on diabetes and how to reverse type 2 and stabilise type 1 through diet in South West - Bristol, July 7, and Bath, August 11. It's meant to be a diet that has been more successful than any other in treating diabetes. More on: http://www.vegetarian.org.uk/


----------

